# Best sectional cable shown with the Dreel



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Using the drill to highlight the strength of the sewer cable but recommend for the user to follow the safety instructions set forth by manufactures and their company policy. Use drill at YOUR OWN RISK!!

The General Pipe Cleaners is a 7/8x5' cable that works with the General RT-66, Ridgid K60SP, K5208 along with Rothenberger and any drain cleaning machine that use 7/8" sectional cable. The ends are compatible with the Ridgid T-slide blade holders as well. 

Five foot lengths enable it to be used in a bathroom or tight places. Makes the sectional machine more versatile and easier to use. Highly recommended!!


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Good video.. showing different options to get the job done thanks again for your contributions


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Ben for the video.


A couple of things to say:
1st the positive:
If, and I say if, the plumber was doing that job inside a home through the W/C riser pipe {least desirable method} I like the drill option since it is less to use inside a small bathroom. Also the shorter 5' cables are easier to manage inside a small space.


2nd the negative:
When you released the trigger on the drill, the cable turns 5-6 revolutions. I don't like that. Also, the user has to keep walking towards and away from the c.o. with his body instead of kneeling at the c.o. and feeding the cable in or out. Additionally, both hands are needed to operate the drill; I like to feed the cable in w/ {1} hand while my other hand is on the K-60 machine. 


My other concern would be the power. The drill's power isn't evident from the video. Except what is telling is the thick roots that it pulled out. So it appears that the drill has some power. How it measures up to the power of a K-60 though, I can't gauge from the video.


The conclusion that can be drawn is that this is another tool in the experienced drain cleaner's toolbox. The drill option gives the drain cleaner another way that has its place in trying to clear a stoppage. 


The 5' lengths of cable are definitely a good tool to have. The 5' cable may eliminate the need to use the sleeve that comes with the Ridgid K-60 machine kit. The plumber could feed in the 15' lengths of cable until the stoppage is encountered and then switch to the 5' lengths to minimize the excess cable flopping around outside of the c.o. My 2 cents.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tommy, thanks for the comments. 

I actually use that cable more with my k60 then with the dreel. Also I'd never use the dreel inside. Now General just came out with 1-1/4 x 5 sectional cables....oh boy...that changes a whole lot right there. Inside use, I don't use the guide tube at all. I just use carboard on the floor. 

I like the dreel setup because my hands never touch a spinning cable....there's a picture of a freak accident where a plumber has a k60 cable right through his hand. Also the dreel setup is physically easier to use because I have back pain, a good weather and bad weather knee and my hands go numb from excessive vibration. The dreel eliminates all that.

I actually took all the 15' cables out the van and only have the 5'ers.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Tommy, thanks for the comments.
> 
> I actually use that cable more with my k60 then with the dreel. Also I'd never use the dreel inside. *Now General just came out with 1-1/4 x 5 sectional cables....oh boy...that changes a whole lot right there.* Inside use, I don't use the guide tube at all. I just use carboard on the floor.
> 
> ...







Eel has made 4' sections of 1.25 for years.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Tommy, thanks for the comments.
> 
> I actually use that cable more with my k60 then with the dreel. Also I'd never use the dreel inside. Now General just came out with 1-1/4 x 5 sectional cables....oh boy...that changes a whole lot right there. Inside use, I don't use the guide tube at all. I just use carboard on the floor.
> 
> ...









You're welcome :wink:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I think I'm going to be purchasing some of these 5' sections soon. How many feet can you fit in one reel?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> I think I'm going to be purchasing some of these 5' sections soon. How many feet can you fit in one reel?


75'-90' AJ Coleman has them in stock.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> 75'-90' AJ Coleman has them in stock.







Going to get them from All Star for $38.55 each.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

We talkin' flex shaft money here! :surprise:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Going to get them from All Star for $38.55 each.


Wow he's selling them for that much? haha


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

AssTyme said:


> gear junkie said:
> 
> 
> > 75'-90' AJ Coleman has them in stock.
> ...


Have a link for those? That's cheaper than what A.J. Coleman quoted me.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> Have a link for those? That's cheaper than what A.J. Coleman quoted me.







AJ wanted $45.35. Everything is less money at All Star Sewer. 



They are General “5R-10” 7/8" x 5 ft. open wound cables.


http://www.allstarsewerequipment.com


636-875-1355


[email protected]


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> Have a link for those? That's cheaper than what A.J. Coleman quoted me.


pm sent


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> 75'-90' AJ Coleman has them in stock.


For anyone interested in these 5R-10 cables. I made a call to AJ Coleman and they'll do a closeout price of $35 each but it's for remaining stock only!! 

(773)728-2400 and ask for Ryan to place the order


----------

